# New LED



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Found these lights at radio Shack a couple weeks ago thought i would try them for Floundering

Iam using 3 in the front of the Boat and one on Port and starboard at the bow to alluminate the bank below waterline.I attached them with 3m 4200 sealant(do not use the 5200 its permanent )so far they are great they are *Waterproof* and battery self contained disposable providing over 170 hrs of pcontinuous use so they should last through Flounder season.I keep an extra in the tackle box glove box and one inside the boat coutesy lighting. like i said these things are waterproof no large 12v battery to take along or charge best part is they are only 4.99 for a 4 pk. that only 1.25 for each light with battery .

<U>I found them at Radio Shack They are Brinkman Go-LED model 809-3054-1</U>

When i launch the Boat i twist them on when i pull out twist them off 3 trips so far about 20 hours have not dimmed a bit where i can tell.

Now just thinking of a way to put one onmy hat...............


----------



## bulminnow (Oct 11, 2007)

Do you know how many watts / amps ? thanks for the info


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.radioshack.com/sm-brinkmann-go-led-waterproof-led-mini-lights--pi-2931368.html

These portable LED lights require no batteries 

<SPAN class=largeGreyBold>*No matches required.* 
These portable LED lights require no batteries and provide up to 170 hours of continuous light! Lights are waterproof so they're perfect for indoor or outdoors use. Use them for flame-free holiday or party decorating, and you can even use them as festive floating luminaries.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this it, or close, I couldn't find the exact serial number. http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/brinkmann_goled.htm

How do you turn yours off?


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry I took longer than Tuna Man did. Still curious about shutting it off. In the review I read you have to keep the cheesy little tab to break the circuit. I suppose just about anything that will fit would do.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

No Cheezy tabs on the ones i bought!!! Also checked online they are sold out maybe its the pricethe radio shack store has them on the shelf.

Maybe the guy tested an old one/ who knows the ones i bought seems bulletproof

so far i have gotten 4 trips out of mine with good results.

The ones in the study seem different there is no pull tab?

*You get 4 waterproof LED lights with the Batteries for 4.99 you cant go wrong period!*


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Pix's of how you mounted them?


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

are these all your using for lights or just supplmental lights?


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

Yea! what "X" said. My boat is too big but my father-in-law has a great boat, and I am trying to talk him into doing some flounder fishing, some pics would be very appreciated here. Anybody else find the model he is talking about, at a local store?


----------

